# lähe menee



## Maabdreo

I think I understand the meaning (_go away_) but not the syntax.  _Lähe_ must be _lähde, _but is_ menee _really _mennä_ in the third person singular?


----------



## altazure

_Menee_ is short for _meneen_, which is the colloquial version of _menemään_.


----------



## Maabdreo

I see!  Thank you.


----------

